# Fresh water drain pipe replacement



## m0bnd (Apr 18, 2009)

I have a 2004 Mohican. It is a flexible ribbed drain pipe with the blue tap held by a clip to the chassis and safety chan.

Does any one know if this is easy to replace?

Should I replace with another auto trail part or make a better alternative?

Any input from any one out there will be gratefully received.

Andy.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Andy,

I have 2002 Autotrail Apache with the same arrangement. I find that little blue tap very stiff to operate and unclear as to whether open or closed (unless water pouring out of course :lol: )

Try Cak tanks for an alternative tap:

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/

The pipe is widely available from caravan accessory shops. Having said that I tried five such shops for the right size to replace my waste pipe before eventually sourcing it from a shop that sold garden ponds and accessories :roll:

Jed


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

All as above...
Caktanks, camping shops or the local fish pond centre... :wink: 

I always find you need to hold those blue taps with both hands whenever you turn them.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Andy, 

The standard pipe sizes dealers are likely to keep in stock are 23.5mm, 28.5mm, 20mm, 25mm & 40mm. In the case of 23.5mm and 28.5mm which are the standard caravan waste outlet sizes then these can be adapted with a rubber sealing sleeve to enable a better fit in many cases and for smaller diameter connections.

As Jed has pointed out, your local garden centre or aquarist who sells external pond fittings has a much greater range available of pipe sizes. 

The most standard tap used by is a 3/4" BSP drum tap which again most dealers will carry in stock, and yes they are always very stiff. There are metal versions available if you try eBay and Google so it may be worth considering these as an option, however please remember that you will need to allow for supporting this extra weight whilst its clipped away, and double check the size before you order one.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I replaced both fresh and grey water hoses......however I joined the actual pipes to extend them. The connections to the tanks were too rusty to remove them.
I didn't want to chance breaking the connection at the tank end.
If using black convoluted (ribbed) hose make sure you buy one with a smooth internal bore :wink:


----------

